# My two Rotts and Pit puppies



## Cope's Distributing (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are my dogs

This is Dozer my 4 year old Rott. My kids call him the horse.








This is Reaper she is our 2 year old Rott. 









Our new addittions to the fam : Alex and Blaze Our Pit Bull Pups

Will post pictures soon.


----------



## dnyce8523 (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are some very pretty rotties. I had to put my rottie down in november. That was the sadest day of my life. My girl friend wanted a lab so of course thats what we have now but one day i will have my rottie back.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice Rotts. My family had two in a row when I was younger. Great dogs...


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

*puppy from last litter*

This is puppy from my last litter.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good grief! Is that a puppy or baby horse? How old is the doggie in that pic? 

Good looking pups there.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

9 weeks old. I take pride in my Breedings.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice looking pup. Makes me want to get another one..


----------

